# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  «Газгольдер тур» в Минске: успей купить последние билеты со скидкой 15%

## Labs

В конце октября на сцене минского Дворца спорта состоится самое ожидаемое хип-хоп событие этой осени: в рамках фестиваля «Газгольдер тур» выступят лучшие российские рэп-исполнители. С каждым днем шансов попасть на концерт все меньше, поэтому если для вас рэп – это не просто слово или музыкальное направление, а что-то большее – стиль или часть жизни, те ритмы, которые не оставляют равнодушным, но непременно вдохновляют, концерт 24 октября «Газгольдер тур» – для вас! 

Сегодня организаторы объявили о поступлении в продажу последней партии билетов. Особый бонус предусмотрен для студентов: с 20 октября при предъявлении студенческого действует *скидка 15%* на покупку любой категории билетов! 

Билеты со студенческими скидками можно приобрести в будний день с 10:00 до 19:00 в кассе по адресу: *г. Минск, пр. Машерова, 25, холл 1-го этажа (обед: 14:00 - 15:00).

*Напомним, что в рамках 3,5-часового концерт выступят знаменитые российские рэп-исполнители и группы: Баста, Гуф, QП, АК-47, «Триагрутрика», Тати и Словетский. «Газrольдер» предоставит белорусским поклонникам рэпа совершенно уникальную возможность – услышать абсолютно всех участников творческого объединения с одной сцены!

Грандиозное действо пройдёт во Дворце спорта (г. Минск, пр-т Победителей, 4) *24 октября 2014 года.* Начало концерта – 19.00. 

*КАФЕ ГАРАЖ – «аппетитный» партнер мероприятия.
*
*Телеканал БелМуз ТВ – музыкальный партнер мероприятия.

*  
*Радио Пилот ФМ – музыкальный радиопартнер мероприятия.
*
*Relax.by – наш эксперт в сфере отдыха и развлечений! 

*
*Радио Аплюс – музыкальный интернет-партнер мероприятия!


**Не пропустите это грандиозное событие!

*Место проведения: “Дворец спорта”, г. Минск
Организатор: ООО "Гейм Шоу Студио"
Тел. для справок: +375 (17) 293-11-63

*Ознакомиться со стоимостью билетов на концерт “Баста + Гуф”, а также приобрести их можно по следующей ссылке: http://www.ticketpro.by/jnp/music/1389163-gazgolder-tour.html*

----------

